# Cafe Aroma - Lincoln



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good coffee in Lincolnshire shock..

Serving has bean, had a v60 and later a flat white for take out.

Lots of filter to choose from and couple of different brew methods. V60 was not the cheapest in the world but was very tasty.

An Ethiopian. Floral and fruity.

Recipes on all the grinders.

Board with the roast date of the beans you are drinking.

Bespoke blend, rum and pineapple.

Also saw them adjusting the recipe for espresso at 5pm with test shops.

It looks very old school from the outside and the name is a little dated but I was very impressed.

Google has told me they were named in x best coffee shops on the UK, buy it being Lincoln and the times, I was sceptical bit happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks good. We will give it a go next time we are on Lincoln









There's a relatively new place on Steep Hill, Makushi Voffee Roasters, we've been meaning to try too.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I paid them a visit a couple of years ago, I was impressed. Are they still using Hasbean?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grimley said:


> I paid them a visit a couple of years ago, I was impressed. Are they still using Hasbean?


Yep, still on the red and white bags.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great to hear. Wonder if Richard still owns it?

For a few years it was the only place in town and a few people I know pulled shifts there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Great to hear. Wonder if Richard still owns it?
> 
> For a few years it was the only place in town and a few people I know pulled shifts there.


There were a couple of guys there today. Describe Richard?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very tall


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Very tall


With long hair, looks like he used to roadie for Yes?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Possibly - great to hear the coffee was still good

Solid training from Has Bean


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Been today. It was great! It seems the current owners have been there around 3 years



























Decent flat white and a Sconsh or something (well, what DO you call a scone x brioche?) Anyway, it was yummy!










The toasted brie and cranberry panini looked good.










Pud for sharing


















Dog friendly too!


----------

